# 1970 White Schwinn Fairlady



## MAD BRAD (Feb 4, 2013)

Been buying Schwinn Rays, Fairladys, etc for a while never saw a white one yet. Sold many purple ones etc. The bike is cleaning up nice, chrome came back big. The paint is real dry. Decals are bad. Are these super common. We know its a Fairlady not a Krate, or super bike. Tha


nks MB


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm not a Stringray expert but I don't ever recall seeing a white one. Regarding the paint; I have a white '59 Corvette and a '70 Cotton Picker and the paint on both is a little rough. The white Scwinn used, for whatever reason, did not hold up well. V/r Shawn


----------



## krankrate (Feb 8, 2013)

*white Sting-ray's*

I had 2 white Slic-chic's & a pair of 1976 bicentenial sting-ray's the girl's was a fairlady, but that's the only white sting-ray's I recall seeing. except for a Cotton Picker, both white Slick-Chick's I had were 1970 same year they made the Cotton.


----------



## Chgobike (Feb 9, 2013)

*White FairLady*

According to the Schwinn catalog for 1970, White was a factory color for the FairLady.


----------



## greenephantom (Feb 10, 2013)

The white ones are fairly uncommon, but also don't command any sort of premium.  If you had a dead mint one and found somebody with a mint Cotton who wanted to display them together, that would be another story.
Cheers, Geoff


----------

